# nvidia treiber problem (solved)

## Stone

hallo.

ich hab das gcc update gemacht und hab mein system mit emerge -e system und emerge -e world neu kompiliert.

nun hab ich den rechner nach dem update mal wieder gestartet und es wird mir gesagt das das nvidia module nicht geladen werden kann.

gut ich denk mir ich kompilier nvidia-kernel und nvidia-glx neu. wenn ich dann aber mit einem modprobe nvidia versuche das modul zu laden kommt das dabei raus 

```
Fatal: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r2/video/nvidia.ko): Invaild module format
```

kann mir da wer helfen?

hab eigendlich keine ahnung an was das liegen kann.

----------

## SinoTech

Du musst den Kernel mit dem neuen gcc neu bauen (Siehe Ausgabe von "dmesg").

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Stone

danke das wars.

an das hab ich garnicht gedacht  :Smile: 

----------

